# My new Akorn JR



## cavman (Jul 21, 2017)

Picked this up this morning on closeout pricing for $109. I have been talking myself out of it for about a year. Just finished putting it together. Going to drink a beer and then season it tonight. This is grill #3. I have a 14.5 mini WSM, Lodge Sportsman grill and now this. As much as I love the Lodge, I don't think it will see much action. Actually I ordered the smoking stone and cover today to. It will probably take some smoking duties from the WSM. I only cook for groups of 4 or more 5 or 6 times a year. Definitely expands my capability. New process to learn. If you have one please give me input on lump vs briquets. I have both. The manual makes it sound like you leave the coals in a pile in the center? That can't be right can it?

Pic's to follow.


----------



## cavman (Jul 21, 2017)

20170721_052151.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jul 21, 2017


----------



## cavman (Jul 21, 2017)

20170721_184450.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jul 21, 2017


----------



## cavman (Jul 21, 2017)

20170721_184536.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jul 21, 2017


----------



## wbf610 (Jul 21, 2017)

I suggest taking it outside to season!!  Lol

Congrats on the new acorn!


----------



## cavman (Jul 21, 2017)

Awww, come on Mom! I have the windows open.


----------



## cavman (Jul 21, 2017)

I never made a burn tonight but have been studying this grill. The concept is so much smarter than I realized. I think I have the trifecta for my purposes. Time will tell how this filters out.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jul 22, 2017)

I love my Jr. and use it all the time.


----------



## cavman (Jul 23, 2017)

20170722_211510.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jul 23, 2017


----------



## cavman (Jul 23, 2017)

First cook went well. I can tell, I am going to like this grill.


----------



## cough2 (Jul 28, 2017)

Just smoked a lamb leg last night













IMG_5706.JPG



__ cough2
__ Jul 28, 2017





 before now after












IMG_5709.JPG



__ cough2
__ Jul 28, 2017






Cooked for about 5.5 hrs at 220 last half hr up at 260 for some crispies. Took it off when IT reached 165.  

Marinade yogurt, rose water, saffron, and other Indian type spices. It was delicious


----------



## cavman (Jul 29, 2017)

20170728_200149.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jul 29, 2017


----------



## cavman (Jul 29, 2017)

20170728_200138.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jul 29, 2017


----------



## cavman (Jul 29, 2017)

Best chicken parts I have ever cooked. Grilled indirect with the smokin stone. Crisp crust, no burnt taste though some blackend areas. Super juicy, cooked through. I am going to try smoking a rack of babyback ribs today. I am super impressed with this grill.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm thinking about picking one up this week. Amazon has it for $91 for Prime members. I'm tired of firing up my big grill when I'm usually only grilling/smoking for 2-3 people.


----------



## cavman (Jul 30, 2017)

I to dislike firing up a big grill to only cook 1 or 2 burgers or steaks. I am able to cook for 4 on the jr. Temp control and fire size are quite different from convention grills. About 5 cooks in, i am getting a handle on it. I would recommend getting the smokin stone as well


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 30, 2017)

Snagged one this morning $74 local WM!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 30, 2017)

damascusmaker said:


> Snagged one this morning $74 local WM!


Was it a sale? Their website shows it for $91 also.


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 30, 2017)

Check "BrickSeek" Link in your PM


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 30, 2017)

damascusmaker said:


> Check "BrickSeek" Link in your PM



Thank you very much!


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 30, 2017)

No problem bigsyd. Please let us know how your cooks go.

My little Flame Boss fan fit perfect after I slightly bent the bottom vent track. I'm into the test burn right now. https://myflameboss.com/cooks/119733













IMG_1227.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Jul 30, 2017


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 31, 2017)

I picked one up today from Walmart for $74... Thanks to Damascusmaker! 

I'm going to season it on Monday and do some grilling. 

Looks like the Stone is scarce at the moment. Walmart can have it to my local store by Wednesday. So, I'll probably smoke something this weekend. 

I'll report back with pictures.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 31, 2017)

Here's a little recap with pics from today...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/266422/picked-up-the-akorn-jr-for-74-and-i-love-it


----------

